# Is there a Difference ak47 or ak48



## SmokedtheRent$ (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wanna know. I hear these two strain names getting tossed around a lot. Has anyone smoked or grown both/either??


----------



## Vegs (Mar 31, 2009)

Check out this thread for details on AK48 as well as the pedigree behind AK47. I too was wondering this very same thing and thanks for fellow members I was sold.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35402


----------

